# Blade Bait's Painted with Epoxy



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I bought a bunch of silver blades and Dad and I have been killing time.......PRAYING I can get out for some walleye after I have pain pump inplanted for my back. I am looking for "Constructive Critiicism"(IS IT POSSIBLE ON HERE.....LOL).
These are just painted with epoxy then clear coated.
Ty all


----------



## Bruno (Jul 14, 2009)

Don't quit your day job,lol. They look fine and will catch fish. Good luck with that pain pump it will give you a lot of relief.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Bruno said:


> Don't quit your day job,lol. They look fine and will catch fish. Good luck with that pain pump it will give you a lot of relief.


LMAO....I agree but it keeps me out of trouble and YES I'm hoping the pump will be benificial.:lol:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

You could use powder paints..


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

diztortion said:


> You could use powder paints..


I know but I am only doing this as a "hobby" and I dont want to spend the money as times are tight right now. I have found a clear coat that I cant knock off the paint with a hammer so I'm content. Only posting to get maybe some color suggestions. Thanks


----------



## walleyeking69 (Jan 31, 2009)

What are you using for a clearcoat?


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

all white and all yello with an orange head. Other than that just leave them chrome in my opinion


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks guys........I appreciate it. I found a hardener a craft store that I apply after painting.(Its a white color that dries clear) I am getting better as I do more......gives me something to do.
Thanks Ryan for the color tip....I have 50 more of various sizes.
I tried at a store the powder coat with the sprayer and I'm not good at all. These are taking a beating as I have beat them on concrete garage floor and working OK.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Smaller Blade Pics I did this week......


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

These are the latest ones I have tried and finally have found a good combination. Is there anyone else (besides Captain JayLOL) trying their own? If so, post , I would love to see them. These are my new "addiction" besides.....Miller lite.....LOL


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

They're looking better!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking good...wont be long now


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you......It gives me something to do. I,m ready to fill my bathtub with goldfish and try jigging.....:lol:


----------

